# Critical Purpose Visitor Visa?



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey guys!

Has anyone (offshore) been granted Critical Purpose Visitor visa recently on the basis of a job offer from a NZ Employer?

Looking for some advise from fellow members.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The Mrs and I have been talking to a 2 adults/3 kids family in the UK that have been trying to get to NZ for several months now. The father is an experienced registered GP and was offered a job at a GP practice in Tauranga several months ago. The family have recently been granted a visa to come and live/work/study in NZ and they took the chance to travel almost immediately by getting all their ducks in a row whilst waiting for the visa to be approved. They will have had to go the critical exemption route for their visas. They have been in managed isolation in Auckland for the past 2 weeks and get out of there tomorrow morning and are booked on the InterCity bus to Tauranga from tomorrow afternoon.
Seems if you're in the right job and your skills are in critical need then you'll get through eventually.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

escapedtonz said:


> The Mrs and I have been talking to a 2 adults/3 kids family in the UK that have been trying to get to NZ for several months now. The father is an experienced registered GP and was offered a job at a GP practice in Tauranga several months ago. The family have recently been granted a visa to come and live/work/study in NZ and they took the chance to travel almost immediately by getting all their ducks in a row whilst waiting for the visa to be approved. They will have had to go the critical exemption route for their visas. They have been in managed isolation in Auckland for the past 2 weeks and get out of there tomorrow morning and are booked on the InterCity bus to Tauranga from tomorrow afternoon.
> Seems if you're in the right job and your skills are in critical need then you'll get through eventually.


Thanks a lot for your response. I'm a Critical Care registered nurse and have applied to few rest homes and DHBs and will soon be interviewed hence looking at my options further on. 
I understand that we need an exemption to enter NZ and hence CPVV will come into place based on my job offer. After landing in NZ, one will have to apply for an essential skills work visa which will then enable me to work.
But I also understand that its getting very difficult to secure a place in MIQ. I checked the website and could see that no slots available until October which is scary. Also, I'm from India which is under the high risk category for now.
Not sure how things will work out.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmm not sure it works like that. 
You will obviously only have any chance of living/working in NZ if you have a skilled permanent job offer in a role where there is a critical need for your skills. Once you have this job offer you then need a visa that will allow you to live and work in NZ and because of Covid19, alongside that visa application you'll have to apply for the critical worker exemption. 
Don't overlook what you need to actually be able to work as a medical professional in NZ as better to get as much of that done up front as you can - eg nz registration and the English language test etc. 
It may be beneficial in the circumstances to employ the services of an approved immigration consultant in this process as due to Covid19 it has become a little more of a minefield. 
Yes you are correct. There are only a limited number of MIQ facilities in each location and as such the waiting time for booking a place is long, but there is no way you can circumvent that and there is no point just booking a date now without having all your other ducks lined up first. Booking flights here may also prove difficult. Nothing you can do but play the game. 
Good luck.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

escapedtonz said:


> Hmm not sure it works like that.
> You will obviously only have any chance of living/working in NZ if you have a skilled permanent job offer in a role where there is a critical need for your skills. Once you have this job offer you then need a visa that will allow you to live and work in NZ and because of Covid19, alongside that visa application you'll have to apply for the critical worker exemption.
> Don't overlook what you need to actually be able to work as a medical professional in NZ as better to get as much of that done up front as you can - eg nz registration and the English language test etc.
> It may be beneficial in the circumstances to employ the services of an approved immigration consultant in this process as due to Covid19 it has become a little more of a minefield.
> ...


Thanks for your response. I already have my NZ registration and since I'm a Critical Care Registered Nurse so I do believe that there is a critical need of my skills hence I'm awaiting interview dates from few employers. Yes, you are correct that I will need a visa which will allow me to work/live in NZ but since all offshore visa processing is now closed so the only option is to get the exemption first via CPVV and then after landing, apply for the essential skills work visa. Anyway, this is still a long shot as getting a CPVV is easy but booking flights and MIQ voucher will be backbreaking.


----------

